# German Shorthairs



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been hunting with a shorthair for a couple of years and I think by far he is the best dog I have hunted with. they seam to have no end to the energy they have in the field. Are there any others who feel the same way?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think they are worthless hardheaded scoundrels :lol:


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

I will admit they take alot of work but once you get them trained they are by far the best upland dog, they will outwork any other dog in the field.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Can't this be moved to the "Dog Forum"? Isn't that where it is supposed to be?

Shorthairs are great hunting dogs; so are brittany's, English cockers, labs, springers, visslas, Ch. Bay retreivers, and a whole list of others.

The one breed I think that gets missed the most is the Golden Retreiver. I would have to say the majority of the hunting owners out there use the dogs listed above, but I think a great credit needs to go to the Golden Retriever. Guys who have them love em.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> Can't this be moved to the "Dog Forum"? Isn't that where it is supposed to be?
> 
> Shorthairs are great hunting dogs; so are brittany's, English cockers, labs, springers, visslas, Ch. Bay retreivers, and a whole list of others.
> 
> The one breed I think that gets missed the most is the Golden Retreiver. I would have to say the majority of the hunting owners out there use the dogs listed above, but I think a great credit needs to go to the Golden Retriever. Guys who have them love em.


Shorthairs as bad as they are are way better than Goldens. :wink:


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

my friend has a golden and I cant stand that dog, never listens. always getting into things he shouldnt be into. I know alot of golden who are mean when they get older.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

CD said:


> I will admit they take alot of work but once you get them trained they are by far the best upland dog, they will outwork any other dog in the field.


Outwork any other dog, best upland dog? I don't know about that. They are good dogs, and seem to have boundless energy. But until you can show me one who's mellow enough to be a great house and family dog, I'll stick with spaniels. I want a dog to be more than just a tool I use when out hunting, and that's pretty hard to do when they're stuck in the kennel outside all the time because they won't settle down. Besides, spaniels will out-love and out-heart any shorthair you put 'em with. :lol:


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

I will give you that, they are better house pets but if I want a dog in my house I will get a stuffed one. :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

johnsona said:


> CD said:
> 
> 
> > I will admit they take alot of work but once you get them trained they are by far the best upland dog, they will outwork any other dog in the field.
> ...


How about 3 sired by 3XNFC Rawhide Clown and I have three more you cant see on the other couch, but I didn't want to wake them up :lol:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

geez bob how do you tell those 3 apart??


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont have to :lol: They all have the same name "come here you $%^&"


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

nice looking dogs bob, how are they in the field?


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a 55lb chocolate pointing lab that is yet to be outrun. she does not run as big as many but you cant wear her out. she loves cattails and will bury most dogs when it comes to the heavy cover.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

that is a good sized dog. what are those labs crossed with? how are their temperment?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I stand corrected. :lol: But jeez, I'm not sure I'd want 6 of any kind of dog running around the house no matter what breed!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

55lbs is small for a Lab. they are not crossed with anything. She is AKC registered. She is a dream dog. Terror in the field though under control and in the house she is a total cupcake. She has NEVER growled at anyone or anything. She would not know how to bite if she had to. Very laid back unless she sees a gun or her dummy launcher as she knows its time to hunt or trian. THen its game on!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My lab is 55 lbs. My buddy has a daughter from some Grand General Patton something rather...(sorry, I don't know dogs that are over $2000/pup cause I don't have money like that) and she is about 51-52 lbs.

I guess I kind of feel like I have a win-win situation at my house. The lab stays tight in the field, swims great. My brittany/springer cross is an animal on birds. She fears nothing and her drive is incredible.

Both are house dogs. The brit/springer cross can be hyper if she doesn 't get some running time in each night. Lab is great, but sheds terribly.

Both have great noses and compliment each other in the field. Not many birds get by these two and I have fun.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

We have two French Brittanies that are great on birds and great in the house. They will go from sunrise to sundown...but rarely have to.
:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

CD said:


> nice looking dogs bob, how are they in the field?


Fast! :wink:

3xNFC Rawhide Clown x daughter of NFC udibar coonas ( she was the best dog I've ever owned).

As you can see I was just kidding around about shorthairs.

I also have a nice Dk I am working with and two nice Eps.

I hate bird dogs


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I am a flusher guy, but I sure would like to hunt with a pointy dog that is good on pheasants. I would leave my gun in the truck if you wanted. I just haven't seen a pointing breed handle wild roosters well.

Give me a shout if you get around Minot.

I'm serious here, I love good dog work and would like to see it. It would be worth not shooting for a half day for me.

Brian


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

brianb said:


> I just haven't seen a pointing breed handle wild roosters well.


Were they trained? Were they exposed to enough wild birds often throughout their life? I would say you haven't witnessed enough in action to say that.

The average pointing breed with little or no training and little exposure to wild birds will have issues with them but.... as with any breed it's all about exposure and experience with a little training thrown in on the side.

Pointers as with any breed can handle Phez just fine if they are brought up hunting them. With wild Phez it's sort or like experience in progress. Throw in a little training and a well bred shorthair exposed to wild birds often, can and will handle wild Phez just fine. Obviously some birds will not hold for any dog, especially late in the year or when they are bunched in big numbers. Phez are runners and given cover that allows them to do so can be a challenge to any breed, flusher or pointer. But the dog learns to adapt to it over time. It's all about training and exposure.



> I think they are worthless hardheaded scoundrels


I agree Bob. :lol:


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

hey birdshooter, I got my shorthair out of minnesota and it has the same coloring as yours. just wondering if they are out of the same breeding.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

CD said:


> hey birdshooter, I got my shorthair out of minnesota and it has the same coloring as yours. just wondering if they are out of the same breeding.


It's a common coloring (liver roan). The picture in my avatar is my 10 year old. He's got some Hustler mixed with some German blood in him. Here is the pedigree: http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=192

I also have a 17 month old male out of Top Gun Kennels in Iowa. He's linebred Hustler.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

ya I have seen a few with that color. I bought mine out of jacobson mn.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

brianb said:


> I just haven't seen a pointing breed handle wild roosters well.


 I just came from the Minot area, I would have been more then happy to show you how a GSP can handle pheasants from running cattails to crp all day long at 110%. Birdshooter good post the dogs definateley learn how to adjust. They just seem to know, and every year they get better at it. They do make lousy family dogs though, I am sick and tired of my kids fighting over who gets to sleep with dog. :lol:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Brianb,

Undisciplined dogs of any breed will have trouble with running Pheasants. Most pointing breeds that have been conditioned to wild Pheasants over the course of their lives learn Pheasant tactics. Point... bird runs out from the point. Dog relocates then points bird again. Depending on the cover this cat and mouse game can go on for some distance until the bird runs out of cover or is pinned by the dog. When you learn how to read your dogs well enough you know exactly when you have a running bird on your hands.

I would also just like to mention that even the most well intentioned and well bred flushing dogs will have problems if they cannot hunt or be kept within gun range. Birds will pushed up well ahead of the hunters if they cannot keep up. Finding the breeder within each breed that produces the style of dog you like is the key. Then with proper training and exposure you will have a Pheasant dog you can be proud of.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Most were trained. Several of them ran NSTRA, one was a high placing dog in those cash preserve contests.

I know an untrained flusher will screw things up. Seen it happen more than once. Its funny when its not my dog. I don't take things too seriously and I know my time is coming.

The problem I've seen is if you let a pointing dog range like it should there is no way to get to the birds in time if there is a point. A lot of birds flush wild without the chance of a point. This is especially true where I hunt. The birds are rarely singles. It is a mass flush.

The other option is to reel them into flusher range, well then why have a pointer?

Like I said, I haven't seen it and I would like to see a good dog in action.


----------

